# Install FreeBSD 8.2 on an SD card



## digrouz (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello,

I have an Alienware M15x and would like to install FreeBSD 8.2 on an SD card. How should I do it? When I run *sysinstall*, it shows me only the hard drive?


----------



## Beastie (Mar 15, 2011)

1) try "Rescan Devices" from sysinstall's options.
2) try using the SD card through a USB card reader instead.


----------

